# Yeast selection mistake???



## Bobp (Sep 1, 2011)

I chose to use pasture champagne yeast, for my first pee batch.. what are your opinions??? will it turn out ok? i was thinking the worst that could happen is i might get a bit higher AC if i push it??


----------



## BobF (Sep 2, 2011)

You should be fine. What was the SG of the must?


----------



## Bobp (Sep 2, 2011)

*Sketter pee SG*

It was 1.065+ after adding sugar..it was low, and took quite a bit to get it up...i am sure it was dissolved i used hot water and let it cool down... i tried to get it to the suggested rate....

added dry pakage of the champagne yeast on top this afternoon... it still was not moving ??? I am probably being impatient??


----------



## BobF (Sep 2, 2011)

Any wine yeast you could have chosen would ferment 1065 completely, so the yeast you used isn't going to make more alcohol than any other.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Sep 3, 2011)

Bobp said:


> ......added dry pakage of the champagne yeast on top this afternoon... it still was not moving ??? I am probably being impatient??.....



You'll want to give it a couple of days before starting to worry.


----------



## AndyL (Sep 3, 2011)

Starting from a packet, you're going to be 2-3 days before she really starts a bubblin... I'm not a big fan of the slurry start method - so this is my normal scenario... I usually use the lalvin 1116; using a champagne yeast should translate into a faster fermentation once she gets started though...


----------

